# Magic: The Gathering – Duels of the Planeswalkers 2012 out on June 15th



## SFF Chronicles News (Oct 20, 2013)

*25th May 2011 12:17 PM*

Darren Allan







 Magic: The Gathering – Duels of the Planeswalkers 2012 has to be one of the more cumbersomely named games we’ve ever come across.

 But fans of the Magic will be pleased to hear that Wizards of the Coast has announced that the virtual version of the fantasy card game will be out on June 15th on Xbox Live, PSN and Steam. The original game sold in excess of half a million on the Xbox format alone.

 Duels of the Planeswalkers 2012 promises, amongst other things, a number of new game modes, enhanced co-op play and improved deck editing.

 Wizards of the Coast also took the time to detail new assets including the new Merfolk Planeswalker, Kiora Atua.

 Kiora is, apparently, a beautiful female Merfolk (a mermaid, then?) who is outwardly calm, wise and beguiling, but her dreams are apparently “dark and bizarre beyond imagining”. And involve Kraken hatchlings and a giant octopus, possibly.

 Just three weeks to wait and you can find out exactly what the Magic is like this time around.


----------

